# Cute puppies overload x12



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny's puppies have all got their eyes open and are sooo cute. We've been having so much fun with them and Cayenne (who is their big sister of Betty Jo's litter and big cousin of Jenny's) is sure we had them just for her. She has been having a hard time waiting for them to be big enough to play with. Pink ribbon girl who is our smallest puppy decided she was big enough to play with Cayenne last night and I got a video of it. 

Arreau's Red Standard Poodle puppies playing - YouTube


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

More puppy pics that were taken over the last few days!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

THANK YOU! When I got up this morning and saw the videos, I KNEW this was going to be a good day! They are the cutest darned things I have ever seen! Keep 'em coming! I think I have posted them on twenty different Poodle pages on FB in an hour. What a testament to Cayenne's incredible temperament!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> THANK YOU! When I got up this morning and saw the videos, I KNEW this was going to be a good day! They are the cutest darned things I have ever seen! Keep 'em coming! I think I have posted them on twenty different Poodle pages on FB in an hour. What a testament to Cayenne's incredible temperament!


I'm so proud of her and got such a kick out of those videos. Here is the second one of Cayenne playing with her little brothers green and blue ribbon


Arreau's Red Standard Poodle puppies playing - YouTube


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG they would all be so easy to bring home!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little tough guy! The wee ones are super self confident, and Cayenne is a gem!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Puppy paws waving,
Cayenne careful crouched to play,
With weel ones so bold.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the videos and pictures. The puppies are so adorable and Cayenne is just the best!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! I want one!! If I ever talk my husband into another dog...I would love to have a puppy from you guys! Cayenne is a doll and SO gentle with the babies! I love it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cayenne has astounded me. She has sort of been the golden child, so I thought she'd be a diva with the babies. She sure proved me wrong! She just loves them!

Awww...thank you! When you are ready, we will be here!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, its been a Cayenne and the puppies kind of day. Especially Cayenne and pink collar girl. She is Cayenne's fav. I took a few more pics and videos of them I thought I'd add. 

Waiting for the red standard poodle puppies to finish eating and play!! - YouTube

Red standard poodle puppies having fun playing - YouTube


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Pink Ribbon Puppy,
Cherub in poodle clothing,
Cayenne's Keeper Girl.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love watching Cayenne play with the puppies! They are getting such good socialization at your house. The people who adopt your puppies are very lucky people!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Mom couldn't have a better puppy-sitter than Cayenne!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those videos are adorable! Cayenne is wonderful. I am really impressed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone we are having so much fun with all the pups. I'm so proud of Cayenne she is just so happy with all the puppies. Though she does draw the line when one of them tries to nurse and moves pretty quick. Its so funny. She has been great with them. Betty Jo and Jenny have been wonderful about her and are happy to let her play with their babies.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous puppies! Just want to squeeze them to death! Love, Love, Love them!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh man, I so want that pink ribbon puppy! Thanks for sharing those videos. They are great.

Greg


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

RileysMommy said:


> OMG! I want one!! If I ever talk my husband into another dog...I would love to have a puppy from you guys! Cayenne is a doll and SO gentle with the babies! I love it!


Om my gosh, I KNOW..... PUPPY FEVER.

I keep telling my husband that we can't get a puppy until Rango is at least 2 & yet this has my shoulder devil commanding my shoulder angel to retract such a stupid request.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is very wise to wait until Rango is two. Then he will help you train a new puppy to be the dog you want. We have had several requests from people who want two at once and we will not do it. We tell them they are welcome to call us again when their first pup is two.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is very wise to wait until Rango is two. Then he will help you train a new puppy to be the dog you want. We have had several requests from people who want two at once and we will not do it. We tell them they are welcome to call us again when their first pup is two.


Thanks for the propping up- I get weak at the fortitude when I see red puppies as we already have his personalised bed awaiting his arrival (My name is KLOLIVER & I like to shop)

It will be Rango & Jax!.... NEXT year *sigh*


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. They are getting to be such busy little puppies now. I had Jenny's litter in a basket while I changed the whelp pen and I had determined escape artists. Oh goodness they are getting so mobile. I was watching them go today and they are already that much steadier on their legs. Its so fun. Hard to get my work done though. Its so much more fun to play with puppies.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

They are so sweet! Love watching the videos. Thanks.


----------

